

Kevin Rose: Digg Failed Because ‘Social Media Grew Up’ - hornokplease
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/07/13/kevin-roses-exit-interview-digg-failed-because-social-media-grew-up/

======
MisterBastahrd
Digg failed because they took every web 2.0 trend and implemented it about as
poorly as possible for version 4.0.

~~~
loceng
Agreed, and it didn't even look like they did any A/B testing. The UI changes
alone, spacing, colours, etc. totally killed the flow of the site.

